# Does anyone take their bike with them into Tesco?



## Maz (2 Nov 2012)

I was planning to stop at Tescos to get some fireworks on the way home.

Has anyone ever wheeled their bike in with them whilst shopping? Granted, pushing a trolley whilst trying to control your bike would be tricky, but if you were only going to buy a few items...

Were any objections raised by the staff?


----------



## Haitch (2 Nov 2012)

Tell them it's a mobility aid.


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Nov 2012)

Don't buy fireworks. Money smoke waste in up of, and anyway think of the poor terrified animals.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2012)

Never tried Tesco's but I often take it in to Shell filling stations.

(No, not for petrol...)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2012)

Alan H said:


> Tell them it's a mobility aid.


Which of course it is!

You could always ask - there's usually some security staff by the door. They might even look after it for you while you shop.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (2 Nov 2012)

You could buy a lock.


----------



## musa (2 Nov 2012)

Some do some don't. Depends on the security staff. They will quote you no reason Being health and safety

Of which you can ask for the risk assessment other than that just ask

Is it an express store?


----------



## dodd82 (2 Nov 2012)

It's all about confidence.

Half of the staff won't care about life itself let alone your bike, and the other half won't be sure if you're allowed, so you striding around will convince them that it must be fine.

Although avoid the jobsworth - there's always one


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2012)

Try doing it without taking your helmet off first!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2012)

Ride in supermarkets what a great idea


----------



## HovR (2 Nov 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Ride in supermarkets what a great idea


 
Relevant:


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Ride in supermarkets what a great idea


 [media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw9nUtUTvQA[/media]


----------



## Bodhbh (2 Nov 2012)

I try to only do shoppping on my hack bike, but if I'm on a bike I'd rather not chain up I generally ask at the customer service desk if I could leave it 10mins and do they mind keeping an eye. Not been told no yet...although bizarrely once an interested security guard intervened at the checkout and stopped me buying any booze incase I'd drink it on the way home and have an accident. wtf?!!


----------



## gavroche (2 Nov 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Never tried Tesco's but I often take it in to Shell filling stations.
> 
> (No, not for petrol...)


What! you put petrol in your bike?


----------



## Trickedem (2 Nov 2012)

If I am out on a ride and in a town I will normally try to wheel my bike in with me. I had a argument with a jobs worth Tesco Express manager in his empty shop on a Sunday morning. Normally it is ok. But because it is unusual I think some people assume it is not allowed.


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Nov 2012)

I often take a bike into express Tesco and Morrison stores and leave it near/with the security guard. If it is very wet or muddy I wouldn't consider though. For just a few things its often quicker than locking up/stripping down the bike outside. Once a security guard even advised me NOT to leave it outside and to bring it in and leave it with him. S'pose depends if there is space and your'e not causing issues for shoppers and staff.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Nov 2012)

I parked my bike up & locked it to railings outside Tesco. Went in for some milk with my cycle helmet on.

"Any fuel today?" said the young chap behind the till ?


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Nov 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> You could buy a lock.


 
they sell them in tescos.

http://www.tesco.com/direct/activeq..._cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=CIr42prfsLMCFcrItAodKw4ATA

hold on... I may not have thought this through properly....


----------



## MrJamie (2 Nov 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> I try to only do shoppping on my hack bike, but if I'm on a bike I'd rather not chain up I generally ask at the customer service desk if I could leave it 10mins and do they mind keeping an eye. Not been told no yet...although bizarrely once an interested security guard intervened at the checkout and stopped me buying any booze incase I'd drink it on the way home and have an accident. wtf?!!


lol that's so illogical  I buy booze in Tesco pretty much every week, with mitts on, bike hat in hand, trousers tucked in socks and have been known to have a can before getting back on my bike


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Nov 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> I parked my bike up & locked it to railings outside Tesco. Went in for some milk with my cycle helmet on.
> 
> "Any fuel today?" said the young chap behind the till ?


When i've been out on a long rides, in full cycling clobber and have popped into a petrol station to buy some jeally beans/midget gems/wine gums (delete as appropriate), I too have been asked the fuel question. l just point at the sweets and tell them that's all the fuel I need for now. Even got a smile once!


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> I parked my bike up & locked it to railings outside Tesco. Went in for some milk with my cycle helmet on.
> 
> "Any fuel today?" said the young chap behind the till ?



Yeh, one litre of banana milkshake please.


----------



## Alien8 (2 Nov 2012)

If you do then don't dawdle because one of the staff might try to mount your forks backwards.


----------



## Maz (2 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Is it an express store?


 No, it's one of those mega efforts.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Nov 2012)

One store which you would probably get away with is Aldi. They just dont care there and I doubt anyone would claim that you are 'causing an obstruction' as it is normally dead in most stores.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (2 Nov 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> . Even got a smile once!


Methinks sir must have been mistaken or is simply embellishing the truth a little.


----------



## compo (2 Nov 2012)

We often criticise Tesco, me included, but I once had a good incident. On a long distance, January, overnight motorcycle journey. I was absolutely frozen so thought I would pop into an all night Tesco for a warm up and buy a snack. Before entering the shop though I stood just outside the door to have a smoke. I was shivering so bad and trying to get some heat from the hot air blowers above the doors. The security guard came over and asked what I was doing. Trying to get some heat was my reply. He came out again a couple of minutes later with a mug of coffee for which he wouldn't accept any payment. I have always said night workers are more civilised than day workers!


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Nov 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Methinks sir must have been mistaken or is simply embellishing the truth a little.


No, no. Definitely a smile. Didn't say he thought it was funny though...


----------



## Mugshot (2 Nov 2012)

Did you buy it from Tesco? If you did you may need to produce a receipt


----------



## dan_bo (2 Nov 2012)

I do. Though morrisons, not tesco. I'm barred.


----------



## MrJamie (2 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> We often criticise Tesco, me included, but I once had a good incident. On a long distance, January, overnight motorcycle journey. I was absolutely frozen so thought I would pop into an all night Tesco for a warm up and buy a snack. Before entering the shop though I stood just outside the door to have a smoke. I was shivering so bad and trying to get some heat from the hot air blowers above the doors. The security guard came over and asked what I was doing. Trying to get some heat was my reply. He came out again a couple of minutes later with a mug of coffee for which he wouldn't accept any payment. I have always said night workers are more civilised that day workers!


A friend of mine fell asleep on the last train out of London and missed his stop by quite a way, he called me to get him hotel numbers but it was too late at night to find anywhere, so he went to a 24 hour Tesco shivering, told the security guard that he was planning to wander around the store for a while to keep warm and was told where there was a decent chair to sit/snooze in, which I thought was pretty good of them.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Nov 2012)

Next week when I am commuting again, I will try it in a store on the way home.


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Nov 2012)

They're a fairly regular sight either by the door or being wheeled round Aldi at Jimmy's End. Pretty busy store, particularly at homebound commuter time. I've occasionally put my Brommy in the trolley in Tesco. 

Only place I've ever had any attention from security was in Boots at Euston where the guard tried to tell me the part folded/pulled Brompton was not allowed. By this time I was waiting to pay and ignored him.


----------



## Maz (2 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I do. Though morrisons, not tesco. I'm barred.


Why are you barred from Tesco? Did you take you bike in?


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2012)

I don't take my bikes in a store, it might get dirty. LOL.

The only one is Decathlon, as I only just feel a weirdo walking round in Lycra in a sport shop, never mind a supermarket. The mechanics look after my bike in Decathlon.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Don't buy fireworks. Money smoke waste in up of, and anyway think of the poor terrified animals.



And the fact it had just taken me an hour to get my daughter to sleep!


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2012)

PS it's also the cleanest commuter bike they have seen.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> Why are you barred from Tesco? Did you take you bike in?



I got asked to leave a Tescos because I was filming in there without permission.


----------



## Sandra6 (2 Nov 2012)

I don't know why anyone would want to take their bike into the supermarket.
People often wheel their bikes -and ride them- in Halfords but we are seriously lacking in sensible places to lock your bike outside. 
I went into town without my lock the other day, leaned the bike up in the doorway of Thorntons and then took it inside my fave cafe -but I knew they wouldn't mind. I gave the other shops a miss.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I don't know why anyone would want to take their bike into the supermarket.
> People often wheel their bikes -and ride them- in Halfords but we are seriously lacking in sensible places to lock your bike outside.
> I went into town without my lock the other day, leaned the bike up in the doorway of Thorntons and then took it inside my fave cafe -but I knew they wouldn't mind. I gave the other shops a miss.



I've always found it bewildering that the Ipswich Halfords doesn't have a bike park, even Mothercare does! Mind you, there is always a display of trailers or something outside the front door that does just as well


----------



## compo (2 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've always found it bewildering that the Ipswich Halfords doesn't have a bike park, even Mothercare does! Mind you, there is always a display of trailers or something outside the front door that does just as well


 
Same in Harlow, right down to the racks of screen wash etc. They are happy for you to take your bike into the store though.
One guy walked into our local Halfords last week and cut the cable lock on a display Boardman then left the store. A little while later he returned and walked out with the Boardman. Says it all for cable locks!
http://www.harlowstar.co.uk/News/Ha...nection-with-Halfords-bike-theft-22102012.htm

Sorry, it wasn't last week, it was reported in the paper last week.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> Same in Harlow, right down to the racks of screen wash etc. They are happy for you to take your bike into the store though.
> One guy walked into our local Halfords last week and cut the cable lock on a display Boardman then left the store. A little while later he returned and walked out with the Boardman. Says it all for cable locks!
> http://www.harlowstar.co.uk/News/Ha...nection-with-Halfords-bike-theft-22102012.htm
> 
> Sorry, it wasn't last week, it was reported in the paper last week.



They've just put a Mezzanine floor in for the bikes in Ipswich, I wonder of this is why


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (2 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> I was planning to stop at Tescos to get some fireworks on the way home.
> 
> Has anyone ever wheeled their bike in with them whilst shopping? Granted, pushing a trolley whilst trying to control your bike would be tricky, but if you were only going to buy a few items...
> 
> *Were any objections raised by the staff?*


 
Yes, by the security guard - but he put it around the side of the barrier by the door and kept watch on it for me, as I'd forgotten my lock


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (2 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> Same in Harlow, right down to the racks of screen wash etc. They are happy for you to take your bike into the store though.
> One guy walked into our local Halfords last week and cut the cable lock on a display Boardman then left the store. A little while later he returned and walked out with the Boardman. Says it all for cable locks!
> http://www.harlowstar.co.uk/News/Ha...nection-with-Halfords-bike-theft-22102012.htm
> 
> Sorry, it wasn't last week, it was reported in the paper last week.


 
Footnote:

The thief was later apprehended after being found lying in a tangle of loose parts and twisted chain, as the bike had previously been set up ready to ride by Halfords' in-store technician


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Nov 2012)

They shouldn't object in the new Tesco at Fareham.... the Council has kindly designated the entrance as a shared use cycle facility!!!!!


----------



## dan_bo (2 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> Why are you barred from Tesco? Did you take you bike in?


No. I told the duty manager that if I received another one of his company's flyers through my door I'd shove it up his arse. That seemed to do it.


----------



## marshmella (2 Nov 2012)

Alien8 said:


> If you do then don't dawdle because one of the staff might try to mount your forks backwards.


That's disgusting, they should be arrested for that


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (2 Nov 2012)

This bloke doesn't http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...0-kuota-bike-while-owner-was-in-chorlton-shop


----------



## clarion (2 Nov 2012)

All very well having a light bike but no lock.


----------



## JoeyB (2 Nov 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> They shouldn't object in the new Tesco at Fareham.... the Council has kindly designated the entrance as a shared use cycle facility!!!!!



I live within half mile of that store!


----------



## Moodyman (2 Nov 2012)

No problem in my local Tesco megastore. Always leave bike by customer service/security desk. Ask nicely and smile - it works.

Aldi and Lidl are the best for taking your bike in.


----------



## Maz (2 Nov 2012)

Moodyman said:


> No problem in my local Tesco megastore. Always leave bike by customer service/security desk. Ask nicely and smile - it works.


I did. It worked.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (3 Nov 2012)

I haven't taken my bike into a supermarket yet.There's a 24 hour Asda in Taunton; I'm seriously tempted to cycle over to Taunton and cycle round Asda in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Nov 2012)

The only shops I have actually taken my bike into would be LBS and Halfords. Cycle shops come with a certain expectation though. LBS are good because I can slot my bike in with the others and noone would be able to tell the difference (apart from the muck and paint scratches).

If I get up early enough tomorrow, I will head to the local 24hr store and give it a go. Doubt I will get any trouble if noone is in.


----------



## RWright (3 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The only shops I have actually taken my bike into would be LBS and Halfords. Cycle shops come with a certain expectation though. LBS are good because I can slot my bike in with the others and noone would be able to tell the difference (apart from the muck and paint scratches).
> 
> If I get up early enough tomorrow, I will head to the local 24hr store and give it a go. Doubt I will get any trouble if noone is in.


 
You going to ride your bike around in the store? With your cam on? 

I have never tried to take my bike inside a store around here. I just leave it in front of the windows and don't spend much time in the store. I don't know if a grocery store would let me take it in or not. I feel bad enough just walking in with SPD-SL cleets on.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> You going to ride your bike around in the store? With your cam on?


I wont have the cam on. They would probably think I am from the BBC or one of these 'pranksters'. A guy at the Olympic torch thing thought I worked from the BBC and had a live feed going into my backpack. It did make me laugh.


----------



## RWright (3 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I wont have the cam on. They would probably think I am from the BBC or one of these 'pranksters'. A guy at the Olympic torch thing thought I worked from the BBC and had a live feed going into my backpack. It did make me laugh.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I wont have the cam on. They would probably think I am from the BBC or one of these 'pranksters'. A guy at the Olympic torch thing thought I worked from the BBC and had a live feed going into my backpack. It did make me laugh.


 
We have a woman who regularly drives along the shared use cycle track in Fareham to avoid queuing in traffic.

Came face to face with her one day, and she asked WTF I was doing filming her. So I told her I was commissioned by Channel 4 and recording fr a future programme on bad drivers. That shut her up!


----------



## Sara_H (3 Nov 2012)

I tried to take my bike into my local tesco once as it was about to close (barely any customers in). I only wanted a bottle of milk and couldnt be bothered to lock it up. As others have said its no chunkier than a trollet so what can be the problem? Anyhow - the security guard was having none of it! I left empty handed.
Interestingly a few years before my Grandmother-in-law and her friends had been banned by the same shop from taking their wheeled shopping bags in - caused a bit of an outrage loally!!

On a similar note, I was stopped taking my bike into Decathlon (I'd forgotton my lock). I spoke to the manager who quoted the famous elf and safety laws. I aked him how it could be unsafe for me to push my bike round a vitually empty store when if I returned on saturday/sunday I would be taking my life in my hands avoiding the hundreds of kids zooming round on the display models. He didn't really have an answer for that.


----------



## Maz (3 Nov 2012)

User said:


> I don't tend to take the bike in - our local supermarkets tend to have lots of cycle parking (well, it is Cambridge) but I do take the trolley in,


I've been to the Sainsbury's on the roundabout nr Coldham's Lane many a time (don't know if you know it). You can't complain there aren't enough Sheffield stands there!


----------



## Mike Appleton (3 Nov 2012)

Personally no, I have seen people wheeling their bike around though.


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> I buy booze in Tesco pretty much every week, with mitts on, bike hat in hand, trousers tucked in socks and have been known to have a can before getting back on my bike


Well done Jamie, the first step is admittance.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Nov 2012)

Does anyone take their bike with them into Tesco? 

Interesting. You'd that a multi-billion pound retailer might be savvy enough to invest in a bike park wouldn't you? 

Question is, Does anyone buy their bike from Tesco?


----------



## compo (3 Nov 2012)

Sara_H said:


> On a similar note, I was stopped taking my bike into Decathlon (I'd forgotton my lock). I spoke to the manager who quoted the famous elf and safety laws. I aked him how it could be unsafe for me to push my bike round a vitually empty store when if I returned on saturday/sunday I would be taking my life in my hands avoiding the hundreds of kids zooming round on the display models. He didn't really have an answer for that.


 
No point trying to buy a bike in Decathlon then if you are not allowed to wheel a bike around. How do you get it out of shop?


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Nov 2012)

I wouldn't. I've left bicycles unlocked outside supermarkets when I've forgotten my lock - and my Fixie is never locked outside London.

I think it would clutter the aisles up. 

But I admit (in shame) that I had one of my only recent "Pompous Git Moments" at a Tesco store. I still shudder when I recall it, even though I was technically 'in the right' at least in part.

The wholly inadequate cycle racks at our Tesco had been moved a few times and ended up out in the open beyond a big trolley park, not anywhere near the route from entrance to doors.

They were impossible to see and there were no signs...

So... I locked my bicycle up against a pillar, not in anyone's way. Out came (to my surprise) an Assistant Manager who asked me to move it to the bicycle racks. I was almost in the store by then and had picked up a basket, so I asked why. It was an H&S issue and I had to use the racks provided. I was perplexed and got that little twitch that warned of an impending muted snobbo-rant.

I got all Home Counties and asked the bossyboots to see how many of the cars in Child & Toddler contained children and toddlers - also how many cars in the disabled bay were displaying stickers. In both cases the answer is usually none or very few.

I think I was quite offensively snobbish in my attitude and tone. She backed down and went back to the Customer Services area. I did my shopping.

I still wonder why on Earth she chose to tackle a cyclist locking his bicycle where nobody could possibly trip over it or have to divert to get round it... I still question why that was worthy of intervention when the regular missuse of Child & Toddler and Disabled Bays is far more of an issue.

But... I still wince when I think of the sneering, snobbish, entitled and condescending tone I took. 

I still shop at Tesco, but would not take my bicycle or my car into a store.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> lol that's so illogical  I buy booze in Tesco pretty much every week, with mitts on, bike hat in hand, trousers tucked in socks and have been known to have a can before getting back on my bike


 I find that it's better to have one before I get to the checkout.


----------



## Melonfish (3 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Don't buy fireworks. Money smoke waste in up of, and anyway think of the poor terrified animals.


 
well i'll be honest i don't always tie my fireworks too animals. it is interesting to make british flying squirrels mind..


----------



## oldfatfool (3 Nov 2012)

Melonfish said:


> well i'll be honest i don't always tie my fireworks too animals. it is interesting to make british flying squirrels mind..


Thinking more about my hounds tbh who won't stop shaking or leave the corner of the bedroom for the next xx hours


----------



## Melonfish (3 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Thinking more about my hounds tbh who won't stop shaking or leave the corner of the bedroom for the next xx hours


aye that is the horrid thing, our cat used to got completely mental on bonfire night. its not nice for the animals.
i can only wonder what it does to wild birds etc.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> I've been to the Sainsbury's on the roundabout nr Coldham's Lane many a time (don't know if you know it). You can't complain there aren't enough Sheffield stands there!


 
I often shop there on my way home, but lock my bike to the railings over the little stream on the other side of the car park instead (as I cycle to the store along the path (Snakey Path?) next to the brook). I'm too lazy to go all the way around to the Sheffield Stands!
On a complete tangent, you can often see kingfishers along that stream too. Amazing really when you see all the crap people throw into it.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Nov 2012)

Well I went into Aldi today (not with the bike) but with my helmet still on and in my full cycling gear. I was getting some sweets on the way home.
Noone said anything about filming (I had my camera on) and I had a nice chat with an elderly woman who thought I was a motorcyclist.

It was very busy and my bike was weighed down with panniers so I wouldnt have been able to wheel it around. Although I doubt anyone would have said anything.


----------



## subaqua (5 Nov 2012)

2133119 said:


> Decathlon Surrey Quays is two seperate sheds. Bikes OK in the bike one but not in the other one. It is a complete waste of time even thinking about discussing this.


 
the bike one now has a notice saying no bikes to be brought into the store. I went in for the 3 month freebie check on my new (ish) bike and asked them to do the check, they asked me where the bike was I told them outside as i cannot bring it in. the brazilian guy laughed like a drain and said he would have a word with the manager


----------



## Arfcollins (5 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> One store which you would probably get away with is Aldi. They just dont care there and I doubt anyone would claim that you are 'causing an obstruction' as it is normally dead in most stores.


I regularly park my bike inside Aldi if I'm just getting something quick and can't be bothered taking lights and bags off. No-one has ever questioned it.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Nov 2012)

2136331 said:


> Oh, even if folded up I wonder.


Decathlon. Bringing French customer service to the UK.


----------



## subaqua (6 Nov 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Decathlon. Bringing French customer service to the UK.


 to be fair all of the staff i have neededd to deal with at decathlon have been superb. I returned a pair of swimming goggles bought for my daughter and worn several times before they broke. took them back- no receipt, no arguments from staff , was asked if wanted refund , replacement or to credit the cost against a different make ( thats what we did) .

as in a lot of places the management haven't thought through the wording on signs.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Nov 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Decathlon. Bringing French customer service to the UK.



It can't be any worse than the British way, can it??

I'd rather have some pompous "ooh la la" who very well may look down their nose at you but are nevertheless knowledgeable than some spotty little British moron who stands there chewing gum and popping spots who, if you asked him/her a simple "hello, how are you?" they'd have to "get the manager to find out for you".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2012)

I've never had any problem with the Decathlon staff (Surrey Quays) and, though I gather this might have changed recently, when I've taken my own bike into the store the security guy would stick a label onto the handlebars with no problem at all. I can't see how they could allow people to ride bikes around the store and not allow others to walk around with their own. Besides, their workshop is inside.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Nov 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Does anyone take their bike with them into Tesco?
> 
> Interesting. You'd that a multi-billion pound retailer might be savvy enough to invest in a bike park wouldn't you?


You'd think.

http://teddingtontown.co.uk/2012/07/15/tesco-still-leaving-cyclists-out-in-the-cold/

On a related note, you are all going to far down market. I saw someone wheeling a roadbike around Waitrose recently.

Oh, and Decathlon may not be about H&S. I got a label stuck on my folder once going in there so they would know I brought it in with me. I wonder if they were having a problem with people stealing cycles and just wheeling them past security? (Edit: really should refresh to see if there are any new posting before writing one. Beaten by Deptfordmarmoset)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> I was planning to stop at Tescos to get some fireworks on the way home.
> 
> Has anyone ever wheeled their bike in with them whilst shopping? Granted, pushing a trolley whilst trying to control your bike would be tricky, but if you were only going to buy a few items...
> 
> Were any objections raised by the staff?


I do it regularly in my local Tesco metro simply to make a point, they removed the Sheffield stand they had soon after opening and there is nothing on the site area to lock it to.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Thinking more about my hounds tbh who won't stop shaking or leave the corner of the bedroom for the next xx hours


 my 3 and several others seemed to enjoy our municipal firework display last night. Extra walkies and plenty of people to sniff.

More seriously tho, agree it is a problem for some but hijacking a topic on a bike forum on post 2 about shopping by bike isn't going to solve it. Many of the dog owners I know/twitter with are totally smitten with the 'thundershirt' for nervous dogs & those scared by loud noises- ergo thunder shirt. I've seen the effects & it really works. It seems to be the pressure point at the top of their chest between the front legs that can be used to calm the fear or excitement, one of mine was rescued from Spain (hideous experiences) and can get spooked by certain random things, firm pressure stroking that area settles him much quicker that treats and head rubs etc


----------



## Trickedem (6 Nov 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Decathlon. Bringing French customer service to the UK.


my bad experience related to taking a tent back. This was brand new, but had a small cut in it. It only cost about £20 and the manager kept trying to suggest I had done it deliberately. I didn't even want my money back just an exchange. I had to quote the Sale of Goods Act to her and it all got a bit heated. I got my own way eventually, as was my right. 
Products are great though, so I still go back regularly.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Nov 2012)

Must admit it has never occured to me to wheel the bike around a supermarket but I quite like the idea. When commuting, it's no bother locking the bike outside and clipping my panniers to the trolley (where they fit nicely on either side). If I was touring though with all that clobber, I probably would wheel the bike through the shop.

One thing I do when only shooping for a few bits and bobs that has raised eyebrows, is I found it dead fiddly carrying two panniers and a basket. So recently I have taken to not bothering with the basket at all, and just shove the stuff in my panniers, and then take them out again at the till to pay. The shopkeepers hate it. There you go- living life on the edge!


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Nov 2012)

Glow worm said:


> The shopkeepers hate it. There you go- living life on the edge!


 
I must say that I got a few funny looks when I went into Aldi with my helmet still on, camera on top, hi viz jacket, and waterproof trousers tucked into socks. Walking around in my SPD's sounding like a woman with a 3 inch heel.
Strangely the looks were from other customers. The staff were non the wiser. I could have probably taken my bike in and noone would say anything (although they were restacking shelves at the time so it might be a bit difficult).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

No sure I should admit this, but if I'm on my ratty bike I just wrap one of the many long locks that folk leave in the bike racks around the crossbar, I figure nobody can tell from a distance.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> No sure I should admit this, but if I'm on my ratty bike I just wrap one of the many long locks that folk leave in the bike racks around the crossbar, I figure nobody can tell from a distance.


I think you have underestimated the common theif. They often go up to the bike and make it look like it is theirs, then discreetly try and cut the lock.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I think you have underestimated the common theif. They often go up to the bike and make it look like it is theirs, then discreetly try and cut the lock.



Do they wear cleats?


----------



## endoman (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Do they wear cleats?


 
I can happily ride my bike in trainers with Look Keo Pedals fitted, if they want it they will get it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

endoman said:


> I can happily ride my bike in trainers with Look Keo Pedals fitted, if they want it they will get it.



True I guess, I wonder whether a high ratio fixie with spd MTB pedals might be funny to watch someone try to casually nick


----------



## womblechops (7 Nov 2012)

jefmcg said:


> On a related note, you are all going to far down market. I saw someone wheeling a roadbike around Waitrose recently.


 
Waitrose are happy to let bikes in - but they do have a "No Shimano" policy - only Campy and Rohloff allowed.


----------



## gambatte (8 Nov 2012)

womblechops said:


> Waitrose are happy to let bikes in - but they do have a "No Shimano" policy - only Campy and Rohloff allowed.


 
Well, if they're OK with 'campy', all us lot in our lycra should be perfectly acceptable!


----------



## Steve Saunders (8 Nov 2012)

Never taken my bike into a shop yet, and for a supermarket or petrol station forecourt I don't really see what the issue is. In a supermarket I don't see how a bike is really any different to a trolley or buggy - and they let invalidity scooters in.

On a slightly related note, I've been on a ride before and had a serious case of the munchies, with only a McDonalds nearby ... so went to the drive through (no lock for bike with me) and they refused to serve me, saying only motor vehicles were allowed in the drive through due to health and safety bla bla. They were really busy, but I felt I had to take my bike in with me (dodgy area). They didn't like this much, and the manager came out for a "chat" with me. I eventually got my food, and was told not to come back.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

womblechops said:


> Waitrose are happy to let bikes in - but they do have a "No Shimano" policy - only Campy and Rohloff allowed.


 

Now that is bollocks... Waitrose allow Shimano in... But then again we are talking Orpington here.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Now that is bollocks... Waitrose allow Shimano in... But then again we are talking Orpington here.



Waitrose wouldn't let me in at all last night, really fancied a beer but they had very selfishly closed the door for night. What if someone needed an emergency pine nut and avocado saaarnwidge? No community spirit I tells ya.


----------



## Steve Saunders (9 Nov 2012)

I wonder if anyone has every set up a Segment for their local tesco? just for a laugh.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (10 Nov 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I don't know why anyone would want to take their bike into the supermarket.
> People often wheel their bikes -and ride them- in Halfords but we are seriously lacking in sensible places to lock your bike outside.
> I went into town without my lock the other day, leaned the bike up in the doorway of Thorntons and then took it inside my fave cafe -but I knew they wouldn't mind. I gave the other shops a miss.


Some people have bicycles that cost around £2000. My bike for instance, I take into all supermarkets. Youjust have the confidence and stand up tall while walking in. They won't bother you. Usually, I'm twice the size of the guard. EHE


----------



## sheddy (2 Oct 2013)

Warning - thread resurrection 

You can in Hampshire http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/October2013.htm
(look for the tall sign)


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Oct 2013)

sheddy said:


> Warning - thread resurrection
> 
> You can in Hampshire http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/October2013.htm
> (look for the tall sign)



That is one of mine!

I nominated that - it is the new Tesco in Fareham


----------



## Profpointy (2 Oct 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Don't buy fireworks. Money smoke waste in up of, and anyway think of the poor terrified animals.



My mate's dog absolutely loves fireworks. She strains at the lead wanting to run amongst them and play (or see 'em off) . This is clearly not fight/flight fear reaction but definitely thinks they're great fun. Perhaps an unusual dog, but still...


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Oct 2013)

Holy thread resurrection Batman.. my 2012 post has received more likes in 2013 than it did at the time !


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman.. my 2012 post has received more likes in 2013 than it did at the time !


Indeed 

but FWIW I've taken my bike into Costas, another local Cafe, the local Chinese Takeaway and Lidl as of late and not been challenged


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Oct 2013)

Love me, love my bike !


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

I don't take my bikes anywhere near the great unwashed general public !


----------



## sheffgirl (3 Oct 2013)

I never thought of taking my bike in a shop. Some places I am nervous of leaving it locked outside. I regularly go to Tescos before or after work and lock it to the railings (not the bike racks). Most of the time I don't bother to take my helmet off, I'd only have to carry it anyway. Sometimes I forget I have it on and wonder why other shoppers are looking at me strangely.


----------



## mattobrien (3 Oct 2013)

I have cycled to Sainsburys on the Brompton, folded the Brompton, put it in a trolley, while retrieving my shopping and then pay, unfold and cycle home.


----------



## Herbie (3 Oct 2013)

Maz said:


> I was planning to stop at Tescos to get some fireworks on the way home.
> 
> Has anyone ever wheeled their bike in with them whilst shopping? Granted, pushing a trolley whilst trying to control your bike would be tricky, but if you were only going to buy a few items...
> 
> Were any objections raised by the staff?


 
If the isles are wide it would be cool to just cycle round


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Nov 2013)

I have only ever taken my bike into a bike shop.


Herbie said:


> If the isles are wide it would be cool to just cycle round



Once at high school, I had to go in in the evening. The main corridor was totally empty so I decided to just ride along it. It felt very strange.


----------



## bikepacker (3 Nov 2013)

When touring in Ireland I stopped at Tesco's in the centre of Sligo to get suppliers before going on to the campsite. I asked the security lady on the door where I could safely leave my loaded bike, she guided me to the tobacco counter and told me to put it behind the cigarette shelves.


----------



## Bryony (3 Nov 2013)

I was going out on a bike ride but had to run a few errands in town so thought I'd kill 2 birds with one stone I didn't have my lock with me, (was in my OH's car, and he was at work!) so I took my bike in the bank, no problems there, then into our new Morrisons local store and they didn't bat an eyelid. On a different day I was out on a ride and was going past my local pharmacy, remembered they had a job vacancy so took the bike in there to pick up an application form, took the lady by surprise but she was all smiles and didn't say anything.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (3 Nov 2013)

The closest I've gotten to taking my bike into a shop is when I rode my bike through Exeter Central station's empty ticket office early one evening.


----------



## spenno37 (3 Nov 2013)

Always


----------



## chris1980 (3 Nov 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> When i've been out on a long rides, in full cycling clobber and have popped into a petrol station to buy some jeally beans/midget gems/wine gums (delete as appropriate), I too have been asked the fuel question. l just point at the sweets and tell them that's all the fuel I need for now. Even got a smile once!





Maz said:


> I was planning to stop at Tescos to get some fireworks on the way home.
> 
> Has anyone ever wheeled their bike in with them whilst shopping? Granted, pushing a trolley whilst trying to control your bike would be tricky, but if you were only going to buy a few items...
> 
> Were any objections raised by the staff?


I unfortunately work for tescos and have to push my bike through the store to the warehouse cause the area its in is full of thieving little s**ts, ive had a few complaints from customers while walking through. I certainly dont have a problem with it lol


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

chris1980 said:


> I unfortunately work for tescos and have to push my bike through the store to the warehouse cause the area its in is full of thieving little s**ts, *ive had a few complaints from customers while walking through.* I certainly dont have a problem with it lol



Really?

What do they say?


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2013)

I took mine into the opticians once, guy in there even held the door open for me when I left


----------



## stowie (3 Nov 2013)

I once cycled to Mothercare in Edmonton to find that the cycle rack had been uprooted to make way for some more parking. I asked the security guard where I could leave it and he just shrugged so I just brought it in with me. Security guard nearly had some kind of panic attack but the manager (who may have decided that I was likely to be an awkward sod who would send emails to the head office) let me leave it by the main tills.

I also bring my bicycle into the GP surgery since the surgery has absolutely no bicycle parking at all. I have had a couple of sideways glances but no comments and I normally lock it to a railing in the corridor. It is one of those large polyclinics with two doctors surgeries inside. There are, however, some 1 hr waiting bays on the road outside. So much for promoting active travel..


----------



## 400bhp (4 Nov 2013)

Went in Tesco Metro in Northernden this moning on the wayto work-wheeled bike in, no issues at all :-)


----------



## Rouge79 (10 Nov 2013)

I got chucked out of an Argos Extra a couple of weeks ago. The store is on a retail park and is always like the mary celeste inside. Just about to pay at the self service machine and the store manager say i can't wheel my bike into the store as it's a H&S issue.


----------



## DrLex (10 Nov 2013)

Rouge79 said:


> [...]the store manager say i can't wheel my bike into the store as it's a H&S issue.


More so than a pram/double buggy/wheelchair or invalid carriage?
I shouldered mine in Lidl the other week (loving the new bakery counter) & nobody moaned.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2013)

I have pushed my Kickbike through banks, shops, pubs and supermarkets and nobody complains. People do stop me and talk about it though because not many people have seen them.

I think the supermarkets have the right to decide who can enter their stores and also what they can take in with them.





Steve


----------



## slowmotion (10 Nov 2013)

Maplin Electronics on Queensway positively encouraged me to bring my road bike into the store. Chapeau!


----------



## Rouge79 (10 Nov 2013)

DrLex said:


> More so than a pram/double buggy/wheelchair or invalid carriage?
> I shouldered mine in Lidl the other week (loving the new bakery counter) & nobody moaned.



The joke was that i'd taken my bike in on previous occasions with NO issues. He said i could leave my bike against the stack of catalogues at the front of the store. Which ironically would have created an H&S issue.


----------



## Maz (11 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I have pushed my Kickbike through banks, shops, pubs and supermarkets and nobody complains. People do stop me and talk about it though because not many people have seen them.
> 
> I think the supermarkets have the right to decide who can enter their stores and also what they can take in with them.
> 
> ...


That looks pretty cool. What is it called?


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2013)

Maz said:


> That looks pretty cool. What is it called?


It is called Kickbike and they are becoming very popular on mainland Europe.

http://kickbike.com/

I will still be on the road when most people have stopped for the winter.





It is an excellent sport for either keeping fit or touring.

Steve


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Nov 2013)

My new car is that small I could probably drive into Tesco's.


----------



## Maz (11 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> It is called Kickbike and they are becoming very popular on mainland Europe.
> 
> http://kickbike.com/
> 
> ...


I was about to ask where you are from, but your username tells me!


----------



## Rouge79 (11 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I have pushed my Kickbike through banks, shops, pubs and supermarkets and nobody complains. People do stop me and talk about it though because not many people have seen them.
> 
> I think the supermarkets have the right to decide who can enter their stores and also what they can take in with them.
> 
> ...


Well the Danes are very cycle friendly so that's not too surprising.

Looking forward to cycling in København next June


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2013)

Maz, I live in Denmark, but I am from Hull.

Steve


----------



## bigjim (13 Nov 2013)

I'm always tempted to ride down the long station platforms. Nobody batted an eyelid in France.
But Manchester Piccadilly have different ideas.


----------



## Maz (13 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> Maz, I live in Denmark, but I am from Hull.
> 
> Steve


Cool. I lived in Hull for 10 years. Just off Newland Av, top end near Cottingham Rd.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Nov 2013)

bigjim said:


> I'm always tempted to ride down the long station platforms. Nobody batted an eyelid in France.
> But Manchester Piccadilly have different ideas.


 I was in Manc Picc station last night. There were plenty of cyclists getting onto trains but none of them were riding.
Actually, even though it was really busy, they were being courteous.


----------

